# Nervous about colonoscopy



## CarrieBear24 (Sep 7, 2004)

Hey all~Well after reading your posts about golytely/nulytely, i am SCARED. I have been going back and forth to doctors for the past 3 months with pain, diarrhea, and what I still believe to be a gallbladder problem. I was finally sent to a gastroenterologist who wants to do a colonoscopy on me, since my grandmother has crohns disease, and he wants to rule that out. I only hope something is found. I have the nearly constant cramping in my right upper quadrant, as well as right upper shoulder blade pain. I had a sonogram done, and nothing came up as abnormal. I am just getting sick of being sick all the time. But now, I worry that the colonoscopy is going to be pretty terrible, especially since i have to drink the nulytely, and am told that the doctor will check all the way to the ileum (mostly due to my age). Any thoughts on all of this?


----------



## jane54 (Jul 13, 2004)

Don't worry CarrieBear, the actual test is no big deal. I had one done in July and was scared to death, but honestly I did not know a thing about what happened. They gave me the drug in my IV and I don't remember a thing til I came to in the recovery room. The prep was a little difficult but not as bad as I thought. I flavored my Nulightly with the pineapple flavoring and drank it through a straw. I also had to drink some magnisium citrate but that wasn't bad at all.(tasted like flat 7-up to me). Your bottom will get sore. I sat in a warm tub every so often to soothe the burning. Trust me, it is worth the discomfort to have the piece of mind to know if anything serious is wrong. Good luck, you will be fine.


----------



## kschultz (Jul 8, 2004)

Hey CarrieBearI had a top to toe (colonoscopy and endoscopy) and can't remember a thing about it ! I felt totally normal straight after the examination, and was actually kind of glad to have the "cleansing" preparation (although it tastes a bit yuk and I got to know my toilet very well). Lots of people do regular cleansings for general good health voluntarily (not for me, but it has it's theories).So if they can do it, so can you. Just accept it has to be done, and think of how easy you can rest after you know for sure it is "just" IBS.My tips: Variety is the spice of life ! Check with your doctor but I was allowed chicken broth, lemon powerade, jelly (not red or purple), barley sugars, anything clear basically ! So i took the prep then had chicken soup immediately afterwards to get rid of the taste.It's only one day out of your life, and a step towards a better quality of life, to give you an accurate diagnosis so you know you are focusing on the right therapies.Good luck !


----------



## NancyCat (Jul 16, 1999)

I had both upper endoscopy and colonoscopy. Take it from a BIG CHICKEN, the anticipation is by far worse than the actual test. You will be sedatede and it will be a breeze.


----------



## pinupgirl1948 (Aug 6, 2003)

Yup,it's not bad at all.The prep is the worst part of it and then the air left in you colon after can be a bit uncomfortable.The test itself,you won't even be aware of.


----------



## Leah1980 (Sep 6, 2004)

Hello Carriebear, My father just had a colonoscopy done a few months ago. The prep is the worst part. When you have your colonoscopy done you won't remember a thing because you will be a sleep. Can I ask how old are you? Good Luck tomorrow. Write Back Soon Leah


----------



## palma (Aug 2, 2004)

I had a colonoscopy last summer. The procedure itself is nothing to worry about. You won't even know what happened and after you wake up you won't feel a thing. I was worried that I would feel "weird" down there when I woke up but I couldn't tell anything happened. The night before was the worst part, they are not kidding when they say to stay close to a toilet. But try not to stress too much about it, it'll be over before you know it. And good luck, I hope everything turns out okay.


----------



## mangoneinsanefromibs (Jan 26, 2004)

Noting to worry about...except the bill you may get. I had mine done back in April....just got a bill for $100! I had a catscan done earlier this year and it was no co-pay, but M-plan is saying "well a catscan is a test, and a colonoscopy is a procdure, and procedures have a $100 copay on them!" I need to call up the endoscopy center and tell them I'm too poor to pay them now. I got the bill like a month ago.but as for the colonoscopy, they hit me with the gas, and I didn't even know it happened. It wasn't even like sleeping, it was like a fast foward into the future. You may have unusual D or gas for the next 2 days, but they typically give you 2 days off work. NO worries.


----------

